# Sharpness + Noise Issues with 70D



## NjStacker22 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey all, so I just picked up a 70D and so far it has been a pretty negative experience. I love the camera, setup, feel, etc. but I'm just not getting the performance that I should be. Currently, I'm having a real issue with sharpness + noise in about 60-70% of my photos. I'm shooting in brackets (-2 to +2) and using 'Merge to HDR pro' in PS6. I'm no wizard in PS so maybe there is something simple I can do to fix? If I increase the sharpness the noise is out of control. A quick google search of sharpness/noise/focus issues with the 70D nets a lot of negative reviews. Looking for some advice....

FYI, I was using a Canon 10-22.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2014)

How do the shots look before you try to merge them?


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 29, 2014)

Agreed. The first question is whether the problem is the original photos, or something in the merge process. 

Also: If you could put up actual photos (pre and post HDR) that might be a good thing. The more we know about the shot (shutter speed, ISO, etc) the more likely we can help.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 29, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> Agreed. The first question is whether the problem is the original photos, or something in the merge process.
> 
> Also: If you could put up actual photos (pre and post HDR) that might be a good thing. The more we know about the shot (shutter speed, ISO, etc) the more likely we can help.



I was shooting in shutter priority (TV). ISO between 100-400 on all shots and between 1/4 - 1/30 shutter speed. It was a rainy/overcast day and lighting inside was very poor. These were all indoor shots btw. I will work on getting photos up.

Also, photos definitely get worse after the merge but w/ that low ISO I shouldn't be having any issues w/ noise. I'm getting much better results w/ my T1i; which obviously isn't right. Also, I'm having odd focusing issues as well and no idea why.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2014)

If you are hand holding at these speeds you likely have your problem right there


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 29, 2014)

jaomul said:


> If you are hand holding at these speeds you likely have your problem right there



All shots taken off a tripod w/ a 2 sec timer


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok it's not shake so. The thing is wwith hdr one of the shots can be mostly underexposed(only the highlights are correct). This can cause noise in this image which I am sure does not help the merge.

As for focus make sure you are in the right mode. There could be a camera problem but more likely it's just because you are new. Maybe get to know the camera taking normal shots for a time before trying advanced techniques like hdr.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 29, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Ok it's not shake so. The thing is wwith hdr one of the shots can be mostly underexposed(only the highlights are correct). This can cause noise in this image which I am sure does not help the merge.
> 
> As for focus make sure you are in the right mode. There could be a camera problem but more likely it's just because you are new. Maybe get to know the camera taking normal shots for a time before trying advanced techniques like hdr.


 I
Do you have a recommendation for focusing mode? These are some of my first shots w/ this camera but I was definitely not expecting this... and my client will definitely not be happy either. I've always shot the exact same way; and like I said; have gotten MUCH better results w/ my T1i. We all know this isn't correct so I guess now it's just a matter of narrowing down the possibilities.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2014)

You should be good on single shot focus using a single point of choice. I know the 70d has newer tech focus so not sure the options you have


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 29, 2014)

jaomul said:


> You should be good on single shot focus using a single point of choice. I know the 70d has newer tech focus so not sure the options you have



Okay. I was on single shot and the "Auto Selection: 19pt AF". I'm not sure if it was me or the camera but as I mentioned before; the focusing on some of the shots are terrible. When I try to sharpen them up to make up for it; the noise levels are through the roof. Pretty much a lose/lose.


----------



## ik47 (Mar 30, 2014)

Had the same problem only with video . All my video clips were very soft almost looked like they were all out of focus . So i did test with my sl1 and 70d, 2of my sharpest L lenses were used  . Made exactly same video clip with both cameras . And sl1 came out nice and sharp,on the other end 70d were a huge disappointment .so i returned the camera .


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 30, 2014)

Comparing focus through the OVF and live-view, is the problem apparent on either? Both?


----------



## tecboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Can you show some photos?


----------



## tecboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Have you tried turning off the IS on the lens while using a tripod?


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 1, 2014)

NjStacker22 said:


> ISO between 100-400 on all shots and between 1/4 - 1/30 shutter speed.
> 
> Okay. I was on single shot and the "Auto Selection: 19pt AF".



First, if it moves, lives, breathes, or just about anything other than buildings and bridges, use shutter speeds of at least 1/60 and faster. 1/60 will freeze motion for posed subjects, but you might still get a surprise now and then. For what it's worth, my luck at 1/30 and slower drops from 1 in 10 to less than 1 in 25 as non-motion-blurred images. Also, moving subjects need AI SERVO, not Single Shot.

And regarding 19 point selection, how do you know which one is being chosen? It might choose one AF point for the first frame and a different one thereafter, especially if the subject is moving between AF points. Although I can't speak for the 70D, I suspect that much of the AF logic in the 1Dx and 5D3 has been mimicked in the 70D. As such, and even if not, the following videos (3 parts) are well worth watching to learn how the Canon AF system works, in general. 




 Part 1 of 3.
Go to Youtube and find "Canon AF System" for the other parts.


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 1, 2014)

When you frame your shot and focus for the first shot. After it locks focus turn AF off to keep they same focus and that the three or however many shots you take. See if that helps. It's possible that it's refocusing between frames. 

If you are letting the camera pic the focus point using AF it might not be focusing on the right part of the frame either.


----------



## Dao (Apr 1, 2014)

OP, to find out if your equipment are the issue or not, it is better to do some tests under an control environment.  The environment of the photo you post was not an ideal environment for judging if your gears have problem or not.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Can you show some photos?



this.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you have access to another body to slap your lens on? If you can, set up a subject in a controlled environment, use manual mode to make everything identical but use AF (same focus point if possible), and see what happens.


----------

